# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Does creatine mono cause hair loss?

## asianguy

Does 5gm per day of creatine monohydrate cause hair loss?

----------


## thatdamnpakman

It can. Any type of creatine has been shown to raise dht levels by about 20% when taken 5g's a day. the loading phase spikes dht about 50%

----------


## Wake

I totally quit creatine supplementation and only intake via natural meats.

----------

